# رجاء محبة من الأعضاء، لأنه لا يصح أن يكون هذا فينا، ملاحظات هامة



## aymonded (12 يوليو 2012)

سلام من رب السلام وملك الدهور المسيح البار
إخوتي الأعزاء، وأنا اتطلع في المنتدى وأكتب بعضاً من الموضوعات التي سبق وكتبتها في منتديات أخرى منذ سنة 2007، وجدت الكثير منقول منها هنا، وأنا لا أعترض على النقل قط ولا يهمني على الإطلاق، حتى لو نسب أحد مما كتبت لنفسه، بل أفرح لأن كلمة الله تنتشر في تعليم صحيح لكي تكون فائدة للجميع، فمن ينقل فلينقل ومن كتب منقول فليكتب ومن لم يكتبها فهذا لا يهمني على الإطلاق لا من قريب ولا حتى من بعيد ولا أخذها عليه أو ألومه من أجلها، فكل واحد حرّ يفعل كيف ما شاء، وأنا لم ولن أُعاتب أحد على الإطلاق، لأن كل ما أكتب ليس ملكي حقيقي بل ملك من وهبنا كلنا مواهب لكي يبني كل واحد أخيه في كنيسة الله المقدسة في الحق...

ولكن لي عتاب شديد، على ناقلي الموضوعات *من حيث*:
*أولاً*: أن البعض يُبدل في بعض الكلمات أو الألفاظ أو العبارات اعتقاداً منه أنه يُصحح الموضوع أو يوضح ما فيه، التي - بالطبع - ستؤدي لمعاني تقود لفهم الموضوع خطأ وهذا يُعطي البعض إرشاد خاطئ تماماً قد يُطيح بالنفس بعيداً عن الله. وأحياناً يؤدي لفهم مفاهيم خاطئة عن الله، أو معتقدات غريبة غير مقصوده من الموضوع، أو يغير في الألفاظ اللاهوتية قاصداً تبسيطها فتتحول لمفهوم يؤدي لترسيخ بدعة ما، لذلك أرجو أن لا يبدل أحد اي لفظة أو كلمة في الموضوع بدون الرجوع لصاحب الموضوع، واتكلم أيضاً عن أي موضوع منقول مهما ما كان هذا الموضوع...

*ثانياً*: وجدت البعض نقل موضوعات آبائية بدون ذكر الأب الكاتب ونسب الموضوع لنفسه، وهذا في منتهى الخطورة لأنه بيغش نفسه ويظهر ذاته وكأنه وصل لقامة روحية عالية ونال الموهبة ليكتب بهذه الطريقة أو بهذا الأسلوب الذي لم يكن أسلوبه هو ولا بإلهام الروح القدس الذي أتى إليه، ولا من خلال خبرته الحقيقية مع الله، بل هو يعتبر مسروق من الآباء وهذا لا يصح على الإطلاق...

وكمثال، فأني قد رأيت صدفه هنا في المنتدى (بدون إشاره للموضوع لأني لا اُريد أن أُحرج أحدٌ قط) فقد تم نقل موضوع بقلم القديس مقاريوس الكبير مع حذف اسمه من الموضوع وحذف المرجع نفسه واسم المترجم، والاكتفاء بالكلام فقط حتى بدون كلمة منقول، وكأن الكلام للشخص الناقل الموضوع، وهذا لا يصح على الإطلاق...

فيا إخوتي هذا يُعتبر إدعاء لا يصح أن يكون فينا، لأن الأمانة تقتضي كتابة أي شيء حسب الحق في النور، لتمجيد نعمة الله في كل واحد، لأن الله أعطى لكل واحد موهبة لبنيان الكنيسة، ولا يصح أن يدَّعي أحد أن له موهبة ليست موهبه له من الله، لأنه أولاً وأخيراً يغش نفسه، وعدو كل خير يسقطه في أبشع الخطايا لتكريم ذاته فيصاب بالكبرياء في النهاية دون أن يدري، لأنه في النهاية يُريد أن يُمتدح ولا يعطي مجداً لله الحي...

*ثالثاً*: هناك من ينقل الموضوعات على أساس العنوان بدون أن يقرأ الموضوع نفسه وبتدقيق، فيتم نقل موضوعات فارغة من المضمون، أو فيها ما يعيب أو اعتقاد شخصي أو فكر شخصي أو عقيدة شخصية تخص كاتبها، مما يؤدي إلى ظهور الناقل وكأنه هو الكاتب وقد تكون عكس ما يؤمن به، وذلك لأنه نقل بدون وعي، لأنه يا إما أنه لم يقرأ الموضوع وأُعجب بعنوانه، يا إما لم يفهم الموضوع ووضعه لكي ينقل موضوع لزيادة مشاركاته فقط.

*رابعاً*: رجاء في الرد على أي موضوع *يخص الإرشاد الروحي* أن يتم قراءة الموضوع بدقة شديدة مع جميع التعليقات بلا استثناء، وذلك لكي لا يتم تكرار الكلام بدون أي داعي، وأيضاً أتمنى بل أطلب أن لا يعتبر كل واحد نفسه أنه مرشد روحي محنك ويقول الحق وكل ما عداه فهو مُخطأ أو أن كل آخر غيره لم يعرف أن يرشد الإرشاد السليم أو الصحيح، ولا ينبغي أن ينقل كلام الآخرين على أساس أنه كلامه ورده هو على الموضوع، فتأنوا قبل أن تكتبوا ردود (أو تنقلوها عن أحد ما) في هذا القسم في موضوعات التي تخص الإرشاد الروحي، لأنه ليس كل واحد ينفع مرشد لأنه قرأ شوية كتب أو درس بعض الدراسات الروحية أو اللاهوتية، أو أنه كبير في السن ولديه الخبرة، لأن الإرشاد أمر آخر غير هذا كله، وهو موهبة الروح القدس وليس موهبة مكتسبة، أو تنتظر خبرة السنين لرجل ناضج أو قارئ متسع الاضطلاع ومثقف بأي نوع من الثقافة حتى لو كانت روحية عميقة للغاية، لأن الإرشاد الروحي والخبرة فيه هي عطية خاصة من الله تُعطى في روح الإبوة التي تنسكب على الإنسان من الله، وهي عطية خاصة جداً* ليست لكل واحد*، فيكفي أن يتم كتابة رأي كل واحد ويركز أن هذا رأيه فقط ...

+++ وفي النهاية كلنا خدام المسيح وليس لنا فضل في شيء ما قط، أقبلوا اعتذاري على كلماتي وتعليقي، ولكن هذا ضروري لمنفعتكم وحفظكم من الزلل والسقوط في براثن الشرّ والكبرياء المُدمرّ للنفس، كونوا مُعافين في روح التوبة والرجاء الحسن، النعمة معكم آمين​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

كلآم يستحق كل آلتقدير
لكن أيضاً لآبد من إحترآم آلحقوق آلفكرية ولو كآنت لأى شخص
بآلطبع هى موهبة من آلمسيح ولآ فضل لأحد عليهآ
فقط .. لآ يصح إلآ آلصحيح

وأيضاً ليتيح كل فرد لنفسهـ بركة آلبحث وتكوين رؤيآهـ بذآتهـ
فذلكـ لهـ إفآدهـ لهـ  قبل آلجميع


*ربنآ يبآركـ خدمة حضرتكـ*




*.،*
​


----------



## aymonded (12 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> كلآم يستحق كل آلتقدير
> لكن أيضاً لآبد من إحترآم آلحقوق آلفكرية ولو كآنت لأى شخص
> ...



أشكرك حقيقي على رأيك المهم، واتمنى أن الكل ينتبه لهذا الموضوع للأهمية القصوى، أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## volapola (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرا على تنبيهك لينا بجد كلام مهم و مفهووووم  بس للعاوز يفهمو  شكرا جداااااااااا*


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2012)

volapola قال:


> *شكرا على تنبيهك لينا بجد كلام مهم و مفهووووم  بس للعاوز يفهمو  شكرا جداااااااااا*



ليعطي الرب فهماً ووعياً للجميع مع انتباه لعمل الروح القدس في كل واحد فينا
ولنُصلي دائماً من أجل بعضنا البعض، النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 نوفمبر 2012)

تنبيه هاااام جدا جدا


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تنبيه هاااام جدا جدا



إلهنا الحي يُعطي روح فهم وحكمة للجميع، يا رب آمين
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على التنبية المهم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وكتاباتك​


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> شكرا على التنبية المهم
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك وكتاباتك​



ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
فقط صلي من أجلي؛ النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ملاحظات هامة جدا ياريت نعمل بها الرب يباركك


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (22 نوفمبر 2012)

well don  ayamonded as usual very very Sensitive subject ......!Well  from now on will be all responsibility of management
  At all department for not accepted any corespondent without writing all details of resort it 
Other wise it means it is cheating all if us and will be under the punishment of cancel all writing .......? Is that hard required ???????????????


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2012)

في الواقع أخي الحبيب من الصعوبة تنفيذ ذلك الحكم في من يكتب غير واضعاً اسم الكاتب الأصلي للموضوع، لأن صعب تعرف أن تفرز الموضوع وتتأكد أنه منقول، وأيضاً من المحير معرفة الكاتب الأصلي إلا لو كنت تعلم اسلوبه المُميز، فمثلاً كل ما أكتب ظاهر فيه طبيعة كتاباتي عموماً وشخصيتي، فمن يواظب على ما أكتب بسهولة يعرف الموضوعات التي لي حتى ولو لم يكتب اسمي عليها، أو واحد قرأ لأحد الآباء المميزين في الكتابة ولهم طابع خاص فيها، ولكن ان لم يعرف فكيف يكتشف !!! 

وممكن يتم إعطاء تحذير في رسالة خاصة للعضو أولاً ، ثم التدرج في العقوبة حسب قانون المنتدى... وهذا كله لا لمجرد حفظ حقوق بل لكي لا يظن إنسان أنه يأخذ من هذا الشخص إرشاد أو توجيه وهو ليس له هذه الموهبة التي ظنها الناس فيه بسبب قرائتهم موضوعاته !!! ومن يظن أنه شيئاً فهو يغش نفسه ويضر غيره عن دون قصد منه، ربنا يهدي الجميع ويعطي نعمة لكل واحد آمين
​


----------

